# Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit



## sahnemaster (14. Oktober 2016)

*Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit*

Hallo,

ist wahrscheinlich ne dumme Frage, aber muss die o.g. AIO- Wasserkühlung nicht komplett mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt sein?
Bei meinem Exemplar ist das nämlich nicht ht der Fall. Man kann es an den Geräuschen erkennen, wenn man sie auf den Kopf dreht.

Kann mir da jemand was genaues sagen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Chimera (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit*

Jein. Denn Flüssigkeit dehnt sich ja noch bissel aus, wenn sie erwärmt wird. Wie sehr dies bei der verwendeten Kühlflüssigkeit der Fall ist, weiss ich leider nicht. Ist ja nicht nur Wasser, was da drin blubbert. Bei manchen Modellen pendelt es sich ein, nachdem sie mal ne Zeit lang gelaufen sind. Sollte dies bei deinem Modell aber nicht der Fall sein, dann RMA.
War übrigens bei der ersten H50 vom Kollegen auch so: die gluckerte am Anfang extremst, so als ob sie halb leer war. Nach ner Woche war es nicht mehr so schlimm, aber eben immer noch gut wahrnehmbar, drum hat er sie damals umgetauscht. Bei der neuen kam es nicht mehr vor. Ich selber nutze als AIO die Cryorig A80 und bei mir war von Anfang an kein blubbern oder gluckern zu hören, k.A. ob Asetek die AIOs mehr befüllt als CoolIt (dem einen Hersteller der Corsair AIOs). Wenn es dich stört bzw. es zu extrem ist, dann würd ich mich mal mit Corsair in Verbindung setzen, evtl. haben sie bei deiner wirklich zu wenig reingefüllt


----------



## sahnemaster (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit*

Ok vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde es dann erst mal beobachten. Ich dachte die Pumpe könnte eventuell beschädigt werden wenn zu viel Luft im Kreislauf ist. Die Kühlleistung durfte wohl auch darunter leiden, nehme ich an.


----------



## sahnemaster (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit*

Also der techsupport meinte nach Rücksprache mit einem Ingenieur (:, dass der Kühlkörper nicht ganz gefüllt ist. Wenn nach 20 Minuten Betrieb noch  ein Blubbern zu hören sein sollte, dann stimmt wohl was nicht.


----------



## Klutten (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit*

Mach doch mal ein Bild, wie das Ganze in deinem Gehäuse positioniert ist.


----------



## sahnemaster (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair H110i  Kühlflüssigkeit*

Nach drei Tagen Betrieb des H110i kann ich sagen das gute Stück läuft einwandfrei.Max-Proz-Temp bei Spiellast (BF1) = 50°C. Dabei kann ich den den H110i durchgehend im Quietmode laufen lassen. Daumen hoch


----------

